# Going to start reloading



## phoenix09

Going to start reloading ammunition. For now .300 blackout, .223 and eventually .270 and maybe 9mm and .40. I've done a little research and so far this is what I plan on getting. Feel free to add to or comment why or why not my selections are good or bad. I use to reload a lot of 12 guage but never rifle.

RCBS 505
RCBS 750
RCBS checkweights
Lee Classic Turret press
Lee pacesetter 3 die set for .223 and 300
RCBS universal hand primer
Hornady bullet puller
Frankford arsenal cartridge overall length guage
Frankford arsenal tumbler
Cleaning media for tumbler
Lyman universal case trimer
2inch table top cut off saw


----------



## jtburf

Do not forget shell holders get 2 each so you do not have to mess with swapping them from the primer tool to the press.

Start buying powder, bullets, and primers before you jump off on the equipment. 

I have seen bulk brass all over the place so its easy to come by.

Drop the 505 its not needed with digital scale.

John


----------



## daddyhoney

Buy and read at least two good reloading manuals and make sure you understand what is said. It can be a great addition to your hobby and it can be dangerous real quick. 

If you get reloading data off of the internet or some other source double check it with loading manuals before using it. 

Be safe and have fun and don't expect to save a bunch of money. GG


----------



## CHunter

Looks like you got a good start

Read what the above poster said too! I use 5 different manuals

Double check all your loads if at all possible. Frequently check powder weights on thrown charges.

Always start at least 5% low and work up. Reason is not everyone's scales read the same weight.

The manuals will tell you how to look for obvious pressure signs

I like the turret press but when it comes to reloading rifle cartridges, I prefer the single stage O frame press for better accuracy

Take your time, don't get in a hurry and don't be afraid to pull apart a load

Most of all....have some fun!


----------



## phoenix09

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I'll be going to the bookstore tomorrow to get some reloading books.


----------



## prarie dog

phoenix09 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll be going to the bookstore tomorrow to get some reloading books.


Don't think I've seen a reloading book at a bookstore. Your more likely to find them at stores that sell components and equipment. The Sierra manual is very good as are many others. Some stores that sell equipment put on basic loading classes.


----------



## artys_only

*Good start!*

Books are a must and also keep good records when you load !

No music, tv or anything but loading when I load .

Nosler , Serria , Barnes , hornady , Berger , all good books ?.....


----------



## jm423

Not sure I would "Drop the 5-0-5---", would drop the digital till you get your feet on the ground. Just my opinion, but will probably start a firestorm.


----------



## phoenix09

*scales*

I was planning on getting both scales, one because I've read its better to start with a beam scale then work towards a digital, also I've read its good to have two scales to check them against each other to make sure your weights are consistent. I can't afford a high dollar digital scale right now so that will come later on.


----------



## phoenix09

Will also be getting digital calipers later on this week off of the Matco or snap on tool truck


----------



## dwilliams35

phoenix09 said:


> Will also be getting digital calipers later on this week off of the Matco or snap on tool truck


 Tool trucks aren't the place to get calipers: get them from machine-tool supply places. Lot better quality for the same money. I'd also suggest just learning how to use a real dial caliper and getting that instead: get a good Starrett, Brown and Sharpe, or Mitutoyo, and you'll have it the rest of your life; the digitals don't have that kind of record..


----------



## CHunter

Buy a kinetic bullet puller, they look like a plastic hammer of sorts, around $20 or so

One thing I always do when using new bullet is make a dummy round out of one of them once I get the correct bullet depth and crimp (depending on cartridge). No primer but I do trim the case t desired length

You can use this the next time you want to set your dies to that particular cartridge/bullet combo. Set the dummy in the shell holder then adjust your dies down to it.

Military brass has a crimp in the primer pocket. If you plan to reload them you need either the dies or reamer to remove the crimp.

If you try to use your chamfering tool, your primer pocket will be to big


----------



## horned frog

I'll agree that you are off to a good start.

Might want an RCBS Uniflow powder measure and some sort of powder trickler.

Will also need some trays to hold the cases while you are loading. I highly recommend the Hornady red universal reloading trays and suggest that you get at least two.

You will also need a way to lubricate the rifle cases prior to sizing. I like Lee case lube on an RCBS lube pad.

Newer manuals will have 300 Blackout data. Older ones will not.

Will also need a tool to chamfer and debur the brass cases after trimming. Maybe something to clean primer pockets too.

If you are ordering supplies, might as well get some stick on reloading labels to record your load data on the finished boxes of ammo.


----------



## phoenix09

Thanks for all the advice and I'll be adding more to my list from what y'all suggested. Found an ABCs of Reloading at Barnes and noble today. Will look more around town before ordering some online


----------



## jtburf

If you have not purchased a work surface and storage unit look at these sold at SAMS

You can lock the cabinet and both hade butcher block hard tops!!!

I have 1 of each, the storage cab holds a lot of stuff and you can bolt the bench down and then both your equipment to it...

John


----------



## artys_only

*Good stuff guys !*

You know we should put a list of must haves for reloading and have them put it as a sticky ?:cop:

It would help out a lot of new reloaders and help them get. Started with the right stuff !and what not to buy !


----------



## phoenix09

I built a table on Saturday and I have another table that I'm going to use but I do like those. I like that idea artys. It would help a lot people that are trying to get started


----------



## larrymac1

*Reloading Manuals*



daddyhoney said:


> Buy and read at least two good reloading manuals and make sure you understand what is said. It can be a great addition to your hobby and it can be dangerous real quick.
> 
> If you get reloading data off of the internet or some other source double check it with loading manuals before using it.
> 
> Be safe and have fun and don't expect to save a bunch of money. GG


Actually this should be your first purchase.


----------



## phoenix09

*Manuals*

I bought one manual yesterday. Will look for more today on lunch and when I get off work


----------



## larrymac1

The caliper is the way to go rather than the case measure. You will need to measure the OAL (Over All Length) when you seat the bullet. For pistols if you seat too deep they usually will not cycle, too long and they may not chamber. Pistol cases generally do not stretch very much. Rifle cases can stretch a lot or a little depends of the case maker. Get your media from Harbor Freight for your tumbler. My son found that he could get it there at least 20% cheaper than the pet store. I never used my 505 when I had it. I purchased a small pocket scale that would measure in grains and never looked back. I now have a Lyman 1200 that works excellent for me.


----------



## Medic2011

larrymac1 said:


> The caliper is the way to go rather than the case measure. You will need to measure the OAL (Over All Length) when you seat the bullet. For pistols if you seat too deep they usually will not cycle, too long and they may not chamber. Pistol cases generally do not stretch very much. Rifle cases can stretch a lot or a little depends of the case maker. Get your media from Harbor Freight for your tumbler. My son found that he could get it there at least 20% cheaper than the pet store. I never used my 505 when I had it. I purchased a small pocket scale that would measure in grains and never looked back. I now have a Lyman 1200 that works excellent for me.


X2 on media... Also tumbler from their is of good quality and substantially cheaper. Had mine for 2 yrs with no issues. Remember there are certain "tools" at d not need to be reloading specific. Since reloading is a hobby they try to make "specialized" items and mark up the price when it's just a "specialized" label. Not big on harbor freight junk, but they do have a purpose sometimes..


----------



## shallowminded

After 40+ years of reloading rifle, pistol and shot shell, I am getting out of reloading. Most all is RCBS.

Shoot me a pm if anyone is interested. I live in Dayton TX.

Shallow


----------

